# Cheap high spec machine?



## Wisey! (Aug 22, 2007)

Well this isn't strictly a build, but I figured it dosn't really fit anywhere else.

Anyway, I was looking on eBay for desktop machines, and I came across this guy/shop (just tell me and the linik dosn't work). Looking at some of the Quad-Core machines that hes selling, some of them go for about £400 ($800US?) I know they don't come with a screen, mouse, keyboard or OS, but they appear to be of a very high spec, for not much money at all. Am I missing something here? Am I just stupid? Are the parts inside crap?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/QUAD-CORE-Q66...goryZ179QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

***?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

That is a bad video card cheap ram and psu also a cheap motherboard you could find better


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The fact that the part brands aren't mentioned definitely concerns me. You could definitely build something with better parts for less.


----------



## Wisey! (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks alot. So if I were to build somthing with a similar spec, but better parts/brands, what would you advise?

*Budget:*
Insure of yet, i'd say between £400 (tower only) to £800 (incl screen and mouse) or maybe £1000 if I dicide to buy everything new incl software/OS.


*Brands:*
Not as such, ATI or Nivida graphics probably preferd.


*Multitasking:*
Skype & Gaming would probably be the most drain. Listen to music alot, while browsing


*Gaming:*
Yeah, occasionaly, UT2004 (and UT3 when it come out), bit of Battlefield, and some lesser stuff like GTA (MTA..). But mainly only with my friends, thus Skype at the same time (I hate teamspeak).


*Calculations: *
Not really, although I do watch full length TV and films on current comp.


*Overclocking: *
Only if i'm told EXACTLY how to do and the pros and cons (and know nothing about overclocking).


*Storage: *
Well, I have ALOT of music and photos and a few films, I would like at least 500GB because I have a 500GB Western Digital external drive that I use to back stuff up on.


*Legacy Support:*
All I really have that uses old connections is keyboards and mice, and I want to buy new of those really anyway.


*Operating System:*
Well, Vista cools cool. But apparently suck like your grandmar. I have a copy of XP Home and a bootleg copy of XP Pro so I'm not too botherd really.


*Case: *
I'm a bit particular when I comes to looks, but I like the case in the computer I mentioned above, it's very cheap and unbranded so I don't know if it's any good. But I was looking at before I found that particual computer (above agian). I do like the lit up cases and perspex sides/pannels. But nothing pointlessly expensive.


*Accessories: *
Could do with a good laser mouse (wireless or not, I'm no fussed). And maybe a new printer... but thats a different matter.


*Recycled Components: *
I've got a ZBoard that isn't doing anything because my current computer is a laptop, i'd quite like to use that.


*Monitor:*
At the very least 17" I like big screens about 22" would be cool. I'm also conserding a HD TV to replace my TV and Monitor at once.


*Stores:* 
Nope. Although I would like to buy the parts from the same shop.


*Location:*
England, UK.



If any of these can't be done, or whatever, just tell me. Keep in mind, I have never built a computer before, and I have no idea about compatabillity, although I'm pretty technicly minded (if dyslexic...) and if someone gave me the parts to computer I could probably put them together and make it work. Also, I have installed OS's many times...

If this site/tread results in me building a working PC, then I will almost defantly donate. =]


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Gigabyte GA-P35C-DS3R Socket 775 8 Channel Audio ATX Motherboard - £63
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/131173

Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 2.66GHz 1333FSB Socket 775 4MB Cache Retail Boxed Processor - £97
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/130484

Crucial 1GB (2 x 512 MB) DIMM 240-pin DDR2 800 MHz PC2-6400 CL4 2.1 V unbuffered non-ECC - £33
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/119274

Western Digital 320GB 7200RPM 16MB Cache SATAII/300 x 2 - £90
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/114116

Pioneer DVR-112BK 18x DVD±RW/RAM Dual Layer Internal IDE Black - £15
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/125285

EVGA 8600 GTS Superclocked 256MB GDDR3 DVI HDTV out PCI-E Graphics Card - £102
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/131119

Antec Nine Hundred - Gaming Case with 200mm Top Fan - No PSU - £60
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/118268

Antec TruePower Trio 650W PSU - With 3x 12v Rails and 120mm Fan - £64
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/114933

Samsung SM204BW 20" Widescreen Gaming TFT Monitor 1680 x 1050 700:1 6ms DVI Height Black Adjust 3 Years Warranty - £127
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/113148

Logitech RX1000 Black/Silver Laser Mouse - 1000DPI - USB - £12
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/114181


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Much better, nice cat matt


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Thanks. :smile:


----------



## Wisey! (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks, looks good.

First of all, the motherboard looks good, but it says it has 12 USB ports, this is surely not right, right? Hard drive looks about what I want too, same with the DVD burner I do quite like Pioneer stuff. The case looks SICK, and good, thanks, i'm liking the lots of fans as i'm currently burning my hands on my laptops keyboard.. (i'm sorting this atm too.. well.. hopefully). They don't sell the monitor anymore, apperntly, but I understand screens much better than the rest of a computer, so I could pick one of those myself XD. Mouse looks good too.

Theres only a few things that consern me:
- 2 * 512mb RAM, if i wanted to add more RAM, then i'd have to get more 512's not 1 or 2gigs, right?
- Slightly more powerfull prossesor? I know I wouldn't need it, but I would like this computer to last.
- Forgive me if i'm thick, but I've never heard of the graphics card company.


Thanks alot =]


----------



## Wisey! (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh yeah, and while I remeber. I would also like a wireless card, because I have a wireless network (a small Linksys ADSL Wireless G Router). And, I also use my computer to listen to music on a proper hi-fi alot, i.e. I have to plug my computer into my hi-fi via it's headphone jack, this gives a constant background buzz, because it amplifies the unhearable buzz of the headphone port until you can hear it. I just wonderd if there was a sound card that elimanted this problem, or if the motherboard wouldn't do this either.

Cheers agian,
Wisey


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The buzzing sounds like some RFI or simple poor cable quality; I don't think its the computer itself unless the computer is the source of the RFI.

For the wireless, look at this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156165

For the processor, something like the E6850 won't make a noticeable difference. With the RAM, you can throw in another 2 x 512 MB or just replace the sticks with a 2 x 1 GB kit. eVGA is a well known company. nVidia sells their graphics chipsets to eVGA who puts them on cards.


----------



## Wisey! (Aug 22, 2007)

Humm, well it does the same thing with mine and my friends laptop. The cable is pretty new (as in the jack to phono cable) and works fine with my iPod. A friend of my dads knows a hell of alot about hi-fi and the such, and mentioned something about a mains loop or leaking to earth or something... I'll just assume that the mother board is of high enough quality that this won't happen, and if not, then i'll do some more research. Thanks though.

Yeah, that looks good, but at home i've got all Linksys stuff with a "Speedbooster" so I get 122Mbps on everything, so would buying a matching adapter (http://www.ebuyer.com/product/63762) be a good idea?

Yeah, I spose by the time I fill up all the RAM slots with 512's I'll probably need a new system anyway. Not that I'm going to fill them all with 512's.

Haha! Now that you've not capitialised the 'e' I recogonise the name XD. Not that I know anything about it... Yeah, I'm just gonna have to trust the expert (you..) on all of this because I appear to wrong in a few things I thought right before.

Thanks alot, I'm sorry to keep asking so many dumb questions, I just wanna make sure I'm gonna get the right stuff... I intend to get the parts by/on Christmas and build it over the holidays. No dout i'll be using this forum for help XD.


Oh, one more annoying question; 12 usb ports? I'm I reading right, or is the most the motherboard can support or something? Why on earth would anyone want 12 USB ports...?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

That will work, but that adapter can only do 54Mb/s and has no WPA2 support. Look at this for full speed:
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/82316

12 ports is correct, you can add ports to the host adapter using the USB headers. You can further add ports with a USB hub or another PCI USB controller.

Keep the questions coming. :smile:


----------



## Wisey! (Aug 22, 2007)

Haha, okay, cheers. I just read a review (a proper one, not a customer one) on the graphics card you mentioned, and looks pretty damn good, particulaly since it's factory overclocked. It came out on top of a high spec ATI, so i'm good =D.

Haha, thats just silly. Although that is a step up from my laptops 2, and my old desktops 2 * USB 1.1's... XD

Oh, I think out of questions for the time being... XD (and silly emoticons..).


----------



## Wisey! (Aug 22, 2007)

No I havn't! I've just remeberd.

What else would I need to buy to do the complete build (appart from an OS), littraly anything; particular tools (I have many screw drivers and basic tools, as I have a tool shed the size of a double garage); cables; connectors; anti-static crap/bands; *insert more stuff i've just fogotern*; etc.?

_Edit:_
Damn, should have added this as an edit, nvm.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Your case will come with all the screws necessary. If you have a good selection of tools at home (philips head screw drivers and pliers) you should be all set.


----------



## Wisey! (Aug 22, 2007)

Okay, thanks, yeah I've got all of those. Until I get the parts I don't think theres anything else I need to ask.


Thanks alot, you've been very helpful,
Wisey


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You're welcome. :smile:


----------

